# Looking for a flat mate to move to Pefkos with, for summer season 2010



## hayleyrebec (Aug 2, 2009)

After visiting Pefkos, Rhodes last summer, I have decided that I am going to move there to live and work, during the Summer season, May through to October (hopefully) 2010. 
I've done quite a lot of research into it, but have decided that I will need someone to go with.
Seeing as my friends have either work commitments, or are at uni, I have decided to make a bit of an apeal on here, to ask for an accomplis..

So, just on the off chance that anyone is looking to do something similar...

I am currently 19, and living in Devon, Uk. Female. I'm working as a waitress at the moment, after completing my a levels, but i've decided it's time to go somewhere a bit better  Slowly learning Greek... but i'll probably try a lot harder once my plans are definate.

Anyway, please get in touch if you're at all interested, or have any advice- and i'll let you have my email address.

Thank you,
Hayley


----------



## djhogg2002 (Apr 7, 2010)

*im heading there on may 1st*



hayleyrebec said:


> After visiting Pefkos, Rhodes last summer, I have decided that I am going to move there to live and work, during the Summer season, May through to October (hopefully) 2010.
> I've done quite a lot of research into it, but have decided that I will need someone to go with.
> Seeing as my friends have either work commitments, or are at uni, I have decided to make a bit of an apeal on here, to ask for an accomplis..
> 
> ...


hi hayley, my name is darren i am 23 and have been working overseas for the past 3 yrs, i am moving to pefkos for the summer season, my fiancee works for thomas cook and she is gonna be based there, i too am looking for a flatmate to keep the costs down, and so long as you dont mind my fiancee staying over then we could maybe work something out. have you got a job lined up already or are you just doing the same as me and looking for something when you get there? as i say im over there from the 1st of may, ive just booke a cheap £200 holiday with olympic (its cheaper than just getting a flight and gives me time to find a job and a flat, get in touch if you are interested
darrenhogg2002 at yahoo . com
Darren


----------

